# My wether stinks!



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

Does anyone else have a smelly wether?

I read that castrated goats lose their buck smell but mine poops 

I have two females who have zero of odor but my wether makes my hands and clothing stink 

it appears to come from his head area between his horns 

Normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At what age was he castrated?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes, there are scent glands by the horn base and they mark their territory by rubbing on trees and such. Seems like you've been claimed as his person LOL The odor will lessen quite a bit with time I believe.
My Remus still has a little bit of an odor and he's been a wether for almost 2 years. We still love him though.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> At what age was he castrated?


I think he was 4-5 months old when he was banded. They said he was just able to fit into the band.

he is 9-10 months old now

He looks quite Bucky with big horns a beard and long fur main but you really can't touch him without your hands stinking


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Drmike said:


> I read that castrated goats lose their buck smell


I was under the same impression. I have also learned that very few animals have read the books on how to act, so there are usually exceptions to most rules.

I will shamelessly use this opportunity to point out that San Clemente Island goat bucks do not have the normal buck scent glands. The bucks smell as sweet as the does.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Drmike said:


> I think he was 4-5 months old when he was banded. They said he was just able to fit into the band.
> 
> he is 9-10 months old now
> 
> He looks quite Bucky with big horns a beard and long fur main but you really can't touch him without your hands stinking


He is CUTE!!!


----------

